# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کمک!نحوه ی خرید کتاب از irtextbook.ir

## Cristiano

سلام دوستان من رفتم کتابای نظام جدیدا رو بگیرم تازه کپیش نه اورجینالش که عکساشم با کیفیت خیلی افتضاح افتاده بود میگه هر کتاب 30 تا 35 هزار تومان!!واقعا ظلمه با این قیمت و من از پسش نمیتونم بر بیام!من چند جا پرسیدم گفتن باید ازسایت irtextbook.ir کتاب بخری که دولتی میفته که اونم باید یا دانش اموز باشی که نیستم یا معلم باشی که اونم نیستم!اول اینکه کسی اینجا معلم ابتدایی یا کلا معلم نیس من بهش پول بدم بتونه چند تا کتابی که لازم دارمو بخره برام که دیگه نخام هر کتاب 35 هزار تومن بدم؟کسی هست کمک کنه بهم و اینکه چه جوریه باید از این سایت کتاب خرید کسی خریده تاحالا قیمتش چقدره؟اون معلم حتما باید تو شهر خودت باشه یا از شهر دیگم میتونه سفارش بده کتابا به دست تو برسه؟

----------


## alireza101

> سلام دوستان من رفتم کتابای نظام جدیدا رو بگیرم تازه کپیش نه اورجینالش که عکساشم با کیفیت خیلی افتضاح افتاده بود میگه هر کتاب 30 تا 35 هزار تومان!!واقعا ظلمه با این قیمت و من از پسش نمیتونم بر بیام!من چند جا پرسیدم گفتن باید ازسایت irtextbook.ir کتاب بخری که دولتی میفته که اونم باید یا دانش اموز باشی که نیستم یا معلم باشی که اونم نیستم!اول اینکه کسی اینجا معلم ابتدایی یا کلا معلم نیس من بهش پول بدم بتونه چند تا کتابی که لازم دارمو بخره برام که دیگه نخام هر کتاب 35 هزار تومن بدم؟کسی هست کمک کنه بهم و اینکه چه جوریه باید از این سایت کتاب خرید کسی خریده تاحالا قیمتش چقدره؟اون معلم حتما باید تو شهر خودت باشه یا از شهر دیگم میتونه سفارش بده کتابا به دست تو برسه؟


همون کپیشو باید بگیری چون از این سایت سفارش بدی تازه اگه بتونی هم همش چاپ 98 هست که به دردت نمیخوره تازه یه دست کامل هم نمیدن فک کنم تک جلد میدن

----------


## Cristiano

> همون کپیشو باید بگیری چون از این سایت سفارش بدی تازه اگه بتونی هم همش چاپ 98 هست که به دردت نمیخوره تازه یه دست کامل هم نمیدن فک کنم تک جلد میدن


همون تک جلد میخام فقط زیست و شیمییا رو فعلا میخام حالا یکی میگفت سال چاپش هم خودت میتونی انتخاب کنی

----------


## alireza101

> همون تک جلد میخام فقط زیست و شیمییا رو فعلا میخام حالا یکی میگفت سال چاپش هم خودت میتونی انتخاب کنی


نه فک نمی کنم بشه سال چاپو انتخاب کنی همش 98 هست،

----------


## Cristiano

> نه فک نمی کنم بشه سال چاپو انتخاب کنی همش 98 هست،


فک کنم دانش اموزا نتونن ولی معلما میتونن یکی با کد پرسنلی یه معلم کتاب خریده بود چاپ 96 و 97 و 98 خودش انتخاب کرده بود چه چاپی باشه کتابا

----------


## Bitsy

> فک کنم دانش اموزا نتونن ولی معلما میتونن یکی با کد پرسنلی یه معلم کتاب خریده بود چاپ 96 و 97 و 98 خودش انتخاب کرده بود چه چاپی باشه کتابا


نخیر من با پرسنلی معلم سفارش دادم برای انسانی همه 98 بود

----------


## alireza101

> نخیر من با پرسنلی معلم سفارش دادم برای انسانی همه 98 بود


هر معلمی باشه میشه هر کتابی سفارش داد؟

----------


## Bitsy

> هر معلمی باشه میشه هر کتابی سفارش داد؟


کارمند اموزش پرورش باشه کافیه

----------


## Cristiano

> هر معلمی باشه میشه هر کتابی سفارش داد؟


تک جلدی هم میشه سفارش داد واسه هر پایه جدا؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

> تک جلدی هم میشه سفارش داد واسه هر پایه جدا؟


کلا روند این سایت جوریه که شما می تونی یا کتابای یک سال رو به صورت کامل سفارش بدی یا دوازده تا کتاب مختلف از یک دوره ( مثلا متوسطه دوم ) رو انتخاب کنی ...
در حالت دوم ، کتاب تکراری نمیشه سفارش داد و قاعدتا مثلا اگه شما کنکوری 99 باشی سفارش دادن زیست یازدهم و دهم شایدبرات مناسب نباشه 
چون همه کتابای سفارشی این سایت چاپ 98 هست ... 
همه ی اینا فعلا واسه دانش آموزا و معلما قابل دسترس هست و فروش آزاد واسه مثلا پشت کنکوریا وجود نداره ... 

موفق باشی

----------


## mlt

مگه یازدهم زیاد تغییرات داشته؟


> کلا روند این سایت جوریه که شما می تونی یا کتابای یک سال رو به صورت کامل سفارش بدی یا دوازده تا کتاب مختلف از یک دوره ( مثلا متوسطه دوم ) رو انتخاب کنی ...
> در حالت دوم ، کتاب تکراری نمیشه سفارش داد و قاعدتا مثلا اگه شما کنکوری 99 باشی سفارش دادن زیست یازدهم و دهم شایدبرات مناسب نباشه 
> چون همه کتابای سفارشی این سایت چاپ 98 هست ... 
> همه ی اینا فعلا واسه دانش آموزا و معلما قابل دسترس هست ..... 
> موفق باشی

----------


## ehsan7777777

> مگه یازدهم زیاد تغییرات داشته؟


تا اونجایی که من مقایسه کردم زیست یازدهم 98 نسبت به 97 یه مقدار اندکی تغییر داشته یه سری جاهاش .... 
ولی خوب درس زیسته و تغییرات اندک هم می تونه تاثیر گذار باشه ....
البته لازم نیست نگران باشی حتی اگه چاپ 98 رو هم گیر بیاری شاید خودت بتونی مطابق چاپ 97 ، از روی پی دی اف ، ویرایشش کنی ... 
موفق باشی ...

----------


## mlt

من از همین سایته با پرسنلی اقوام خریدم
در چه حده؟مثلا کل کتاب چقدر کار میبره تا اصلاح بشه؟
نشرلگو که میگه فرقی نکرده


> تا اونجایی که من مقایسه کردم زیست یازدهم 98 نسبت به 97 یه مقدار اندکی تغییر داشته یه سری جاهاش .... 
> ولی خوب درس زیسته و تغییرات اندک هم می تونه تاثیر گذار باشه ....
> البته لازم نیست نگران باشی حتی اگه چاپ 98 رو هم گیر بیاری شاید خودت بتونی مطابق چاپ 97 ، از روی پی دی اف ، ویرایشش کنی ... 
> موفق باشی ...

----------


## ehsan7777777

> من از همین سایته با پرسنلی اقوام خریدم
> در چه حده؟مثلا کل کتاب چقدر کار میبره تا اصلاح بشه؟
> نشرلگو که میگه فرقی نکرده


خودت پی دی اف ها رو با هم مقایسه کنی ، متوجه تغییرات اندکش می شی .... 
فقط باید وقت بذاری و این کار رو بکنی ... ( بهتره از برنامه diffpdf  استفاده کنی ... )
خدانگهدار ...

----------


## muhammad

*منم دقیقا همین مشکل شما رو دارم
کتابای درسی زیست نظام جدید (چاپی) رو میخواستم که متاسفانه هیچ جوره پیدا نمیشه. الان نمیدونم واسه زیست چه کتابی بگیرم. سیاه و سفید هم که عکساش واضح نیست و انتخاب خوبی نیست.
قبلنا واسه نظام قدیم کتاب زیر ذره بین بود ولی امسال واسه نظام جدید نگاه کردم دیدم هنوز ویرایش نشده! تنها کتابی که به جای کتاب درسی زیست میشه ازش استفاده کرد به نظرم کتاب خط ویژه زیست گاج باشه که متاسفانه اونم ویرایش نشده و تغییرات زیست دهم اعمال نشده. موندم چیکار کنم!
دوستان شما از رو چی میخونید؟ 
*

----------


## Dean

> *منم دقیقا همین مشکل شما رو دارم
> کتابای درسی زیست نظام جدید (چاپی) رو میخواستم که متاسفانه هیچ جوره پیدا نمیشه. الان نمیدونم واسه زیست چه کتابی بگیرم. سیاه و سفید هم که عکساش واضح نیست و انتخاب خوبی نیست.
> قبلنا واسه نظام قدیم کتاب زیر ذره بین بود ولی امسال واسه نظام جدید نگاه کردم دیدم هنوز ویرایش نشده! تنها کتابی که به جای کتاب درسی زیست میشه ازش استفاده کرد به نظرم کتاب خط ویژه زیست گاج باشه که متاسفانه اونم ویرایش نشده و تغییرات زیست دهم اعمال نشده. موندم چیکار کنم!
> دوستان شما از رو چی میخونید؟ 
> *


یه جایی پیدا کن پرینت رنگی با قیمت ارزونتر واست بگیرن

----------


## reza2018

> *منم دقیقا همین مشکل شما رو دارم
> کتابای درسی زیست نظام جدید (چاپی) رو میخواستم که متاسفانه هیچ جوره پیدا نمیشه. الان نمیدونم واسه زیست چه کتابی بگیرم. سیاه و سفید هم که عکساش واضح نیست و انتخاب خوبی نیست.
> قبلنا واسه نظام قدیم کتاب زیر ذره بین بود ولی امسال واسه نظام جدید نگاه کردم دیدم هنوز ویرایش نشده! تنها کتابی که به جای کتاب درسی زیست میشه ازش استفاده کرد به نظرم کتاب خط ویژه زیست گاج باشه که متاسفانه اونم ویرایش نشده و تغییرات زیست دهم اعمال نشده. موندم چیکار کنم!
> دوستان شما از رو چی میخونید؟ 
> *


بانک کتاب پایتخت داره ولی هر کتاب رو 35 تومن میدن(کپی رنگی هست)

----------


## Phatums

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


بانک کتاب پایتخت داره ولی هر کتاب رو 35 تومن میدن(کپی رنگی هست)


کپی رنگیه مال پایتخت ولی کیفیت عکسا داغونه. خیلی تاره. بتونی خودت پرینت رنگی بگیری با کیفیت بهتره*

----------


## muhammad

پرینت رنگی هم خیلی هزینه‌بره خداییش!

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

> *کپی رنگیه مال پایتخت ولی کیفیت عکسا داغونه. خیلی تاره. بتونی خودت پرینت رنگی بگیری با کیفیت بهتره*


من زیست دهم چاپ 96 - 97 ازش گرفتم کپی نبود
شما زیست چندم رو میگین؟؟؟
-----
دوستان لطفا اگه کتاب درسی مدرسه دارید و لازم ندارید من خریدارم زیست شیمی و فارسی

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

واقعا برام عجیبه
چرا هیچکس کتاب درسی مدرسه برا فروش نداره؟؟؟ مگ امسال قبولی نداشتیم

----------


## alireza101

> واقعا برام عجیبه
> چرا هیچکس کتاب درسی مدرسه برا فروش نداره؟؟؟ مگ امسال قبولی نداشتیم


آخه دیگه کتابای اونا به درد کنکور 99 نمی خوره

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

> آخه دیگه کتابای اونا به درد کنکور 99 نمی خوره


بهتر از هیچی ه .

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام ... من تعدادی از کتابای رشته تجربی و ریاضی و انسانی رو بصورت کتابای اصلی و همگی چاپ 97 برای فروش دارم ... 
و اگه کتابی رو هم نداشتم می تونم واستون در صورتی که بخواین پرینت رنگی کنین ، به قیمت 35 تومن و با کیفیت قابل قبول پرینت رنگی بزنم ... 
در صورت تمایل به خرید و جهت ارتباط با من ، می تونین به تاپیک بنده مراجعه کنین :
>>> فروش کتب درسی نظام جدید به تعداد محدود <<<

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

بانک کتاب فقط دوازدهم پرینت ه یا همه کتاب ا؟

----------


## MELORIN

رفیق بذار راهنماییت کنم
اگه فقط زیست و شیمی رو میخوای، برو کتابفروشی، زیستا و شیمی های سه پایه «زیر ذره‌بین» رو بگیر. هم کلی نکته داره هم خود کتابه! چون عملا زیست دهم چاپ ۹۸ بدردت نمیخوره

----------


## SARA_J

یه نفرلطفا قیمت پشت جلد زیست دوازدهم کتابکارزبان دوازدهم ریاضی دوازدهم دینی دوازدهم روواسه من بگه منظورم چاپ امسالشونه کسی که دوازدهم تجربی میخونه خواهشابگه

----------


## Phatums

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط a.mohammad-1998


من زیست دهم چاپ 96 - 97 ازش گرفتم کپی نبود
شما زیست چندم رو میگین؟؟؟
-----
دوستان لطفا اگه کتاب درسی مدرسه دارید و لازم ندارید من خریدارم زیست شیمی و فارسی


هم ده هم یازده خریدم هردو کپی*

----------


## MELORIN

> یه نفرلطفا قیمت پشت جلد زیست دوازدهم کتابکارزبان دوازدهم ریاضی دوازدهم دینی دوازدهم روواسه من بگه منظورم چاپ امسالشونه کسی که دوازدهم تجربی میخونه خواهشابگه


زیست دوازده ۴۴۰۰۰ ریال
دینی دوازده ۳۰۰۰۰ ریال
ریاضی دوازده ۵۳۰۰۰
ک.ک زبان ۱۱۰۰۰

----------


## a.mohammad-1998

دوستان تهرانی اگه من کتاب های درسی مدرسه نظام جدید حتی اگه بربا کنکور 98 باشه نیاز دارم خصوصا شیمی و فارسی
اگه خودتون ندارید از رفاقاتون بپرسید ببینین دارن
ممنون

----------


## reza2018

دوستانی که از سامانه irtextbook.ir کتاب خریدن،چند روز طول کشید به دستتون برسه؟

----------


## MELORIN

> دوستانی که از سامانه irtextbook.ir کتاب خریدن،چند روز طول کشید به دستتون برسه؟


۱۳ روز

----------


## God_of_war

دوستان دانش اموز دهم که کتاب دهمش رو خریده باز میتونه کتاب درسی دوازدهم رو سفارش بده؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> دوستان دانش اموز دهم که کتاب دهمش رو خریده باز میتونه کتاب درسی دوازدهم رو سفارش بده؟


سال بعدش ایشالا

----------


## zari7

> ۱۳ روز



میشه کتاب دهم و یازدهم رو هم بگیریم از اونجاییی که گفته چاپ 98 هستن؟؟؟؟

----------


## reza2018

> میشه کتاب دهم و یازدهم رو هم بگیریم از اونجاییی که گفته چاپ 98 هستن؟؟؟؟


کتاب های سال دهم یا یازدهم رو هم میشه سفارش داد ولی همونطورکه گفتی چاپ 98 هستن و نسبت به منابع کنکور99 تغییرات داشتن...
درضمن هردو پایه رو باهم نمیشه سفارش داد،حداکثر 12 جلد کتاب(از دهم ویازدهم)یا پک کامل یک پایه رو میشه سفارش داد.

----------


## NVIDIA

دوستان با کدپرسنلی دبیر بازنشسته نمیشه سفارش بدیم ؟ حتما باید شاغل باشه ؟

----------


## SARA_J

> دوستان با کدپرسنلی دبیر بازنشسته نمیشه سفارش بدیم ؟ حتما باید شاغل باشه ؟


بله اموزش وپرورش میگه بایدحتماشاغل باشه

----------


## Cristiano

> کتاب های سال دهم یا یازدهم رو هم میشه سفارش داد ولی همونطورکه گفتی چاپ 98 هستن و نسبت به منابع کنکور99 تغییرات داشتن...
> درضمن هردو پایه رو باهم نمیشه سفارش داد،حداکثر 12 جلد کتاب(از دهم ویازدهم)یا پک کامل یک پایه رو میشه سفارش داد.


میشه کتاب زیست و شیمی دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهمو سفارش بدی از 3 پایه میشه 12 جلد کتاب بگیری ؟

----------


## reza2018

> میشه کتاب زیست و شیمی دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهمو سفارش بدی از 3 پایه میشه 12 جلد کتاب بگیری ؟


بله میتونی،فقط باید توجه داشته باشی که همه ی کتاب ها چاپ 98 هستن و ممکن نسبت به چاپ 96(دهم) و 97(یازدهم) که منابع کنکور 99 هستن تفاوت هایی باشه

----------


## ENZO77

> سلام دوستان من رفتم کتابای نظام جدیدا رو بگیرم تازه کپیش نه اورجینالش که عکساشم با کیفیت خیلی افتضاح افتاده بود میگه هر کتاب 30 تا 35 هزار تومان!!واقعا ظلمه با این قیمت و من از پسش نمیتونم بر بیام!من چند جا پرسیدم گفتن باید ازسایت irtextbook.ir کتاب بخری که دولتی میفته که اونم باید یا دانش اموز باشی که نیستم یا معلم باشی که اونم نیستم!اول اینکه کسی اینجا معلم ابتدایی یا کلا معلم نیس من بهش پول بدم بتونه چند تا کتابی که لازم دارمو بخره برام که دیگه نخام هر کتاب 35 هزار تومن بدم؟کسی هست کمک کنه بهم و اینکه چه جوریه باید از این سایت کتاب خرید کسی خریده تاحالا قیمتش چقدره؟اون معلم حتما باید تو شهر خودت باشه یا از شهر دیگم میتونه سفارش بده کتابا به دست تو برسه؟


داداش واسه هردرسی که کتاب درسی نیاز داری،برو پی دی افشو دانلود کن.بعدش برو زیراکسی دانشگاه شهرت(نه دفاتر تکثیر سطح شهر).اونجا بده پی دی افو پرینت کنه.خیلی ارزونتر میشه.
مثلا تو تکثیر دانشگاه،برگی ۳۰۰ تومنه،اگه کتابت ۱۰۰ پیج باشه،میشه ۵۰ برگ
البته تکثیریای سطح شهر نزدیک هزار میگیرن که گرون میشه

----------

